# Delay of emergency frequencies related to DTV rollout?



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Several specials about 9/11 have mentioned that the frequencies needed to eliminate the communications problems that occurred have been delayed to 2009. Are these frequencies being referred to part of those that are expected to be returned once the DTV roll-out? If so the push back from 2006 to 2009 is a real security issue.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Apparently, the "need" for frequencies is not as big an issue to the Government as the backlash from disenfranchised OTA viewers would be.

Of course, half the re-claimed channels will be sold off to Pay TV anyway. That is what the government is really salivating over.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

The FCC has pre sold the VHF band for other uses after the Feb 2009 date. John


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Actually, they have sold the frequencies above channel 51, which they hope will be freed up after the "re-packing" of the TV channels.

Many will be used for Pay TV and other $$$ services. Some will go to Public Safety.

Fact is, most of those VHF frequencies are useless to PS, except for very long-range stuff, like state troopers and forestry agencies.


----------

